# Ryobi TR45



## ncparolelady (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm totally inexperienced with routers and looking to start out small...with a trim router for carving lettered signs. I'm sure there are much better brand names, but I'm looking to start cheap until I know that (#1) I have the talent for this (#2) it's something I'll stick with. So, anyone have comments, reviews, advice related to the Ryobi TR45 Trim Router? I found it at one of the "big box hardware stores" for $79.99. Thanks in advance for any thoughts (good or bad, I'm a big girl)!


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

I cannot speak to that model, but i have two ryobi routers one is 6 years old ,and they work very well. I think ir's a good place too start out. You may find that the weight may be about the same as a 1/4 in full size. Then you have a larger base for controll. That being said, It 's still a great place to start, and overall, have fun.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi ncparolelady

I'm sure you must have a router by now but if not you may want to take a hard look at the trim router below, it's at the right price and it's a good one to start out with 

1/4" Trim Router at 25.oo dollars

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=44914

=========



ncparolelady said:


> I'm totally inexperienced with routers and looking to start out small...with a trim router for carving lettered signs. I'm sure there are much better brand names, but I'm looking to start cheap until I know that (#1) I have the talent for this (#2) it's something I'll stick with. So, anyone have comments, reviews, advice related to the Ryobi TR45 Trim Router? I found it at one of the "big box hardware stores" for $79.99. Thanks in advance for any thoughts (good or bad, I'm a big girl)!


----------



## cbsjoez1935 (Mar 14, 2007)

Hi NCparolelady,

If you want to start off with a relatively cheap, pretty dependable unit with a few included accessories as well as a carrying case, check out the MLCS Marvel 40 router kit. It is on sale now for $90.00 and comes with free shipping. I have had mine for two years now and it workks well for trimwork, sign work and small router jobs. The only drawbacks are it not being a plunge router (few, if any, trim routers are), does not have a variable speed control built in or a soft start feature and only accepts 1/8" and 1/4" shanked bits. Other than that I like it. The Bosch colt is a step up with variable speed control, but the goodies are extra. Good luck with whatever decision you make.

Joe Z.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Joz Z

I one I got came with a plunge router fixture .. not the best but I did rework just a little bit and now it works great for that plunge router jobs..
Plus I do use the HF router speed control on it..  it's not soft start but that's OK.
And I do use it from time to time in the router table ...
And like you I like it 


http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/marvel_3in1_router.html


========


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

bump


----------



## superchief (Mar 14, 2009)

I have recently aquired a TR 45. Does any one know of a Bushing adapter for it?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

They do make one for it, but it's hard one to find 
see below

It's best to pickup a plate and just drill it out for the router.
MLCS Accessories index

===========. 





superchief said:


> I have recently aquired a TR 45. Does any one know of a Bushing adapter for it?


----------

